# Cochin Frizzles - M or F?



## SarcastaMom (Feb 22, 2013)

I know it's way to early to tell, but I'm already anxious to know if my new Frizzles are boys or girls


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol cute but yeah Way to early to tell.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my they are just adorable'ness major to the 10th power! Lol you get my point! Lol


----------



## SarcastaMom (Feb 22, 2013)

Lol. They are extremely adorable - especially the blue - her feathers are nuts already


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They look like they're trying really hard to be chickens. Lol. Such cute little bad hair day babies!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Sweeties!!! We are probably need pictures every few days to be able to make a positive, informed answer. For a few months, that is.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I am going to guess the last one's a roo because it seems to have slightly more comb but that's 100% guess! I was able to predict my Seramas like this but have yet to see what my large fowl predictions are like. They have a few months to grow!


----------



## SarcastaMom (Feb 22, 2013)

Unfortunately a lot of people have said the little blue looks male because of the comb. We're still holding out hope though.

Don't worry, ill be taking more pictures


----------



## TinyVineyard (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm guessing the first and last are Roos. The third is probably a hen. The second I'm not sure of. But that's my guess. Regardless, they are cute!


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

Too cute!! How old are they in the pics? I have a couple of frizzles hatching next week! Super excited!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

My GUESS would be first and last roos, however it's only a GUESS based on comb size. Waaaay to early to really tell. But that's my best GUESS. Just wait a few months and see how it turns out. They are so adorable! Just precious!


----------



## heyheypaula (Feb 15, 2013)

They are so cute!!!! I am no help though, mine are 6 weeks old now and I still can't tell which ones are roosters or hens haha. Please keep posting pictures!


----------



## SarcastaMom (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been told the Cochins are really hard to sex. Worried that two of them are really showing signs of being boys  Ill post some more pics soon


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

They are to early to call but, they are soo cute!! I have 2 frizzles Midnight(black frizzle) Lizzie (brown) love frizzles enjoy


----------



## SarcastaMom (Feb 22, 2013)

All right - photo update!  Boy have the little Frizzles and Cochins changed!


----------



## SarcastaMom (Feb 22, 2013)

Chick #3 and #4 are new, but the others are the saw chicks from the first photos. We're positive at this point that the last one is a male


----------



## SarcastaMom (Feb 22, 2013)

Right now were most curious about Bigfoot - Cochin Bantam chick.


----------

